# Law Enforcement knives



## Aaron (Nov 29, 2002)

I'm looking for some imput from you knife guys on what type of knife you would recommend to a cop?  I'm currently carrying an old Endura "Clipit" with a serrated blade.

My question is, would you recommend a tactical folder or the other kind....straight blade (forgive my ignorance!)?  What type of blade, serrated or otherwise?  How about a spring loaded job?

The knife would be used for everything from cutting seatbelts and prying doors, to (God forbid) self defense.  It must be able to be opened quickly with one hand even under pressure.  Any imput would be helpful.

Thanks for your time,
Aaron


----------



## Elfan (Nov 29, 2002)

I belive they make special hook shaped knives for seat belt cutting that you could look into that.

BTW If you are this umfamilar with knives make sure you get plenty of training before caring one while on duty if you intend to use it for self-defense.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2002)

A folder can snap or refold under pressure. Getting a straight blade is your safest bet despite the inconvenience. They also typically have a better guard to keep your hand from "running up the blade" on a hard stab.

You might also ask at:
http://www.bladeforums.com
http://www.knifeforums.com


----------



## Lunumbra (Nov 29, 2002)

Wow, you have a lot of choices!
What is your departmental policy on the use of knives in SD? You don't even have to tell us, as long as it is very clear to you. Don't want you to get into trouble.

Spyderco makes a wide variety of knives that fit the bill. I mention them first because they make a knives especially for guys like you. Models like the Rescue have a serrated blade but a blunt point, just the thing for sliding under a seatbelt and cutting it. But, you can't stab with it at all.
They also have a lot of other blade that will be unobtrusive to carry and open easily. The Spyderco hole is one of the most reliable opening methods out there.

Benchmade also makes a lot of folders that you could use, but especially look at the Rescue Hook, another seatbelt cutter.

Prying Doors? You want a Busse. One of their INFI steel models, which most of them are. They don't make a folder,(Yet, Jerry the CEO, has been teasing on Bladeforums for months now.)  but it's already been pointed out that a folder will probably break if you really stress it in unorthodox ways. Busse's are renowned for the amount of punishment they will take without failing or even being bent out of true. Look at an Assault Shaker or one of it's custom variants, or the B.A.D. (Busse Active Duty) it's the smallest conventional sheath knife they make and it JUST came out.

Still want a folder? Chris Reeves Sebenza's are pricey, but really strong. Look around for one of the NICA tanto blade models if your hard on tips
(Nica = National independent cutlery association)
http://www.nicacutlery.org/

Emerson makes strong folders, the CQC-7 line and the Mini-commanders are little smaller then the rest of them.

Strider makes some folder's that are supposed to be super tough.

You've got lot's of choices! Look around. Go to Bladeforums.com and look in the Makers and Manufactures forum. Everyone who has a forum there has a pretty good reputation.

I haven't even started to cover customs!


----------



## M F (Nov 30, 2002)

Lunumbra, you sound familiar.  I've probably seen you post at some of the knife related forums out there.  I'm M F at USN and poboy at BFC. 

Anyway, back to the question.
A lot of good suggestions so far.  One thing you need to decide is how much you are willing to spend.  If yo want to spend what you spent on the Spyderco you have now,  go with another Spydie or maybe a Cold Steel Product.  My personal preference for a LEO carry blade would be the Emerson Commander.  See it here.   http://www.emersonknives.com/Commander_BT.html
 There is simply no folding knife that is faster to deploy.  There is also the PSARK, which has a hawkbill blade shape that would be great for cutting seatbelts and utility chores, but limits you a little on stabbing.  God forbid you have to stab someone.  Email me if you need any more help,  I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Aaron _
> 
> It must be able to be opened quickly with one hand even under pressure.
> 
> ...


----------



## Aaron (Dec 2, 2002)

One more thing I forgot to add, I'm left handed (a curse when it comes to weapons!).  I usually carry my knife on my weak hand side away from my gun, spread the weapons out I guess.

Are there any knives made for both right and left handers?

Thanks,
Aaron


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 2, 2002)

You might also consider one of those fixed bladed neck knives (Livesay woo, etc.).  It could go on your belt with a modified sheath or worn under your shirt as a backup knife.  Nice thing with fixed blades vs folder or autos (I mentioned earlier) as Arnisador said, less things to go wrong when you need it.


----------



## M F (Dec 3, 2002)

Aaron,
I would seriously take arnisador's advice and go register at a few knife related forums.  Do a few searches, use key words that you have asked about here.  You will find tons of info.  Get on there and ask the same question that you asked here.  You will get lots of info that way too.  There are a lot of LEO's on all of the sites related to knives. Here is a good one that arnisador didn't list, and probably my favorite.
www.usualsuspect.net/forums
you will have to register before you can view the site, but it is a great resource.


----------



## dearnis.com (Dec 3, 2002)

It was stated above, but very important; be absolutely clear on your department's policy as to what you can and can't carry; know ahead of time if your policies address use of force issues relating to a knife.
As to being a lefty; some makers offer lefty versions (i think Emerson, but couldn't swear to it); also the current crop of spydercos are convertible left-or-right hand.
you could do worse than picking up an endura or delica for now and trying to buy the "perfect" knife down the road. (trying because you will never get it right; but you will end up with some nice blades).
Be careful with the neck knives; depending on your agency if your policy manual says "folding knife of less than X inches" and yo end up deploying a fixed blade you may have some very real issues.  Not saying not to carry, but know your regs and your department so you can make an informed decision.
Chad


----------



## M F (Dec 3, 2002)

Good advice from dearnis.com.  Definitlely be sure of department policy on knife carry.  Also check out the Bencmade axis lock knives.  The AFCK axis lock is a great knife that is completely ambidextrous.  You can change the clip from the right side to the left and you can choose tip-up or tip-down carry.


----------



## arnisandyz (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dearnis.com _
> 
> 
> you could do worse than picking up an endura or delica for now and trying to buy the "perfect" knife down the road. (trying because you will never get it right; but you will end up with some nice blades).
> Chad [/B]



A good point!  And a start to the addiction of collecting knives!  Its kinda like finding a girlfriend.  Everyone can tell you she's great, but until you hold her and are with her for a while...you never know. (Sorry to the female board members - it works bot ways)


----------



## arnisador (Dec 3, 2002)

...please come back and summarize your findings for us!


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 18, 2005)

Just thought I'd revive this thread that was over 3 years old!

I think the best LE knife out there right now is the SOG trident.

Reason: A knife is not a good defensive tool for a cop. Maybe a last resort tool...maybe. But Cops have their pistol for lethal force, and other less lethal tools to back them up. No need for another lethal force tool that magnifies liability.

However, the knife should be easily accessable and quick to open in case of emergency, where one must work fast (cutting a seatbelt for example), but it should also be safe from a perps grabby hands if the officer is caught wrestling around. That is what makes the Trident a perfect fit. It is a spring assited open for quick one handed access, BUT the knife has a safety. If someone grabs it and the safety is on, it is unlikely that the perp will be able figure out how to open it under stress.

See pic and more info here: http://www.sogknives.com/Folding/SOG-Trident/TF-2.htm

Comments LE?
Have fun,

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 19, 2005)

Paul, I seem to remember you saying you had one of these.  Since you're recommending it, I'm guessing you like it. 
I ask because, while I haven't handled one of these, I played with the first one SOG did with the assissted opening (don't remember the name) and was not impressed with the knife in general.  The handle seemed somewhat "fragile" and the blade was too thin, and the pocket-clip was flimsy.

Did they correct those problems with this one?  Is the pocket-clip metal or plactic?  I like the design, if they've improved the quality, I might look at getting one.


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 20, 2005)

I think that the quality has improved some.

The clip is metal.

The handle is very durable. But, because of the material, it is very light weight giving the impression that it might be "flimsy." I've test cut with it a bit, and I am not concerned about the lock breaking or the handle breaking or damaging. The handle also fits pretty well in the hand, and the grip is great for preventing slippage.

My only critique I have is that I think the blade is a bit too thin myself. But, then again, I like spyderco's, and they tend to make nice, thick blades that feel nice in tight in the locking mechanism. I don't think that the blade is too thin where it would be a danger, though. So this is probably a matter of personal preference rather then safety.

For the $$ you can't beat it either. I would figure that if I am on the field, I would want a knife that is safe, but not one that is going to make me cry if I damage it or lose it. Some of the assisted opening knives (especially those marketed for operators) are expensive as hell for something that is at a high risk of being damaged or lost anyways if your on the job long enough. Just my personal take, though; I know that opinions will vary here.

Paul


----------



## KenpoTex (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.


----------

